# Quilt in a month!?



## good2beus (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi ladies - My life this summer is VERY busy. We have a big garden, so I'm in the middle of canning and pickling, I got married 2 weeks ago - at our home, with 70 guests and we did all the cooking and decorating - it was lovely, just as I had pictured in my mind!! I have my first Grandbaby coming in the next week or so (Yay!!!), BUT my big "to-do item" at the moment is to make a quilt for my nephew's wedding on September 15th. We will be flying to Minnesota for the wedding, but I want to get the quilt done in time to mail it out beforehand. I need a pattern that goes together quickly, I have moderate skills, I used to teach a class on "quilt-in-a-day" doing the trip around the world pattern, but I'd like something a little more special. Any ideas? Thanks!! (I did participate in one of the quilt block activities here, once)


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Disappearing 9 Patch. Strip piece, cut, chainstitch back together. And don't plan on mailing it in advance - checking a bag for $15 might be a better option.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm new to quilting but have been amazed at how quickly making the blocks go. I participated in the last swap and it took me about three to four days working 3-4 hours each to make the blocks I chose. Then when the squares arrived,around 6 - 8 hours to put the top together. I didn't quilt mine but took it to be done. But if you machine quilt, I doubt it takes more than a week to do working a few hours each day. 

So, yes, it can be done easily in a month if you allow 2-3 hours a day in the beginning. I don't know what kind of pattern you are looking at, but I've found my inspiration on quilters cache website, especially the 12" blocks: Blocks by Size C_12". Look for the ones with one or two pins to find blocks easy to go together. I really love the way shows a diagram of the finished quilt and has examples of blocks made by other folks.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

There are so many beautiful patterns out there, and it sounds like you have plenty of skill. Quilters Cache has tons of blocks, with skill level, technique, and block size. You can also look at what other people have made.

Quilt Blocks Galore!

Let us know what you decide on, and post some pics too!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

One idea is to make the sqs 16" instead of 12. Another is... I saw this on TV...column something (f/sewing w/Nancy)...this looked really easy and you pretty much quilt as you go. I did disappearing 9 patch, set them on angle and it went pretty fast.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Thirding (?) the suggestion for a disappearing 9 patch. It looks fancy when you get it put together, but it's nothing more than a 9 patch that you cut a couple of times and turn. Super easy!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd never heard of the Disappearing 9 patch, so looked it up, and since I had a bunch of 6-1/2 squares cut from thrift store shirts, I decided to give it whirl. This is so easy -peasy! Did 4 blocks in about 2-1/2 hours, and it would have been quicker, except I overthought the arrangement. Pure random except for the center square would have come out just as good. As soon as I assemby them, I'll post a pic.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

It is really stunning in just 2 colors. I've seen them mostly in civil war prints, however I will be trying a bright pink/black combination when I get a round tuit.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

I've been trying to figure out what I want to make with all the beautiful blocks I'll be receiveng from the 9-patch swap that we're doing. The disappearing 9-patch seems like a good idea to make them up for a quilt I've been wanting to do for my son. I wonder if I could have it done by Xmas....???


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

*WARM WISHES*.

Easy and goes together quick. Picture and tutorial here. Tutorial is for twin or full size, but it is easily expanded to larger size.

http://www.quiltmaker.com/content_downloads/QMWarmWishes_DoubleSize.pdf


----------



## good2beus (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow - thank you ladies - I like disappearing 9 patch and warm wishes. Their bedroom colors are browns, greens and cream, so at least I know what to choose for that part of it. I will check my stash and get started. Then I'll figure out how to post some pictures!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've posted a pic of the disappearing nine patch here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ting/452790-nine-patch-mania.html#post6061302

Scroll down to see it. I didn't want to take over this thread by posting it here.


----------



## good2beus (Mar 8, 2008)

Belfrybat - I love the one you did with the mens shirts! Thank you for the picture. I may do one like that for myself one day (blues).


----------

